# Different between Vanos and double vanos?



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

I just wanted to know what was the difference between vanos, and double vanos, and if it affects the cars performance in any way?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes.

And no you don't have it.


----------



## chivas (Aug 31, 2002)

i think single vanos only changed the intake side of the cam while double vanos changes both intake and exhaust.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Yes.
> 
> And no you don't have it.


The 2000 528i did come with double vanos.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> The 2000 528i did come with double vanos.


I *thought* it did. :thumbup: The 540's did.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

My bad, 2000 model (528i,540i) *DO* come with the double vanos starting in either 1999 or 2000 models, but mine has double vanos for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> My bad, 2000 model (528i,540i) *DO* come with the double vanos starting in either 1999 or 2000 models, but mine has double vanos for sure. :thumbup:


'99 had single VANOS on the 540's. 2000 was the 1st year for double on the 540's. Not sure about when the double started on 528s.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> '99 had single VANOS on the 540's. 2000 was the 1st year for double on the 540's. Not sure about when the double started on 528s.


 Oops.

I'm actually wrong on this one. It was introduced on the M52 in '98 for MY99.

I'm not sure why this motor got it, though. It's supposed to help low end torque in an engine that had all its high end power killed by an intake manifold designed for low end torque.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Guys, I also thought the 540's had double vanos. The only V8 in E39 chassis to get double vanos is the S62. The 4.4 always had single vanos. A small little check in your ETK will show that the cams haven't changed since 99. Also 2003 product catalogue clearly writes single vanos (I highlighted the double-vanos and vanos lines).


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Greco said:


> Guys, I also thought the 540's had double vanos. The only V8 in E39 chassis to get double vanos is the S62. The 4.4 always had single vanos. A small little check in your ETK will show that the cams haven't changed since 99. Also 2003 product catalogue clearly writes single vanos (I highlighted the double-vanos and vanos lines).


Exactly... The 4.4 V8 only had single VANOS. Sorry to burst your bubble you 540 guys


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Greco said:


> (I highlighted the double-vanos and vanos lines).


Cool! :thumbup:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

beewang said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble you 540 guys


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I'm not sure why this motor got it, though. It's supposed to help low end torque in an engine that had all its high end power killed by an intake manifold designed for low end torque.


Well, I think it was after '99 that the 540's narrowed the intake runners to help with low end tourqe lost when VANOS was added. A lot of folks- including me- will take the wider runners from a '95 (yes, the E32 and E34's both will fit) or higher 4.x litre V8 and bolt it onto the VANOS cars. Helps in upper RPMs and I didn't really notice a low end difference- though I suppose it's there.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> Well, I think it was after '99 that the 540's narrowed the intake runners to help with low end tourqe lost when VANOS was added. A lot of folks- including me- will take the wider runners from a '95 (yes, the E32 and E34's both will fit) or higher 4.x litre V8 and bolt it onto the VANOS cars. Helps in upper RPMs and I didn't really notice a low end difference- though I suppose it's there.


 It's pissing me off in my 323.

BMW did it when they upped the dispalcement from 4 to 4.4 litres.

My basic problem is that the 323 is restricted to the stock manifold by classing rules. Ergo, when I rebuild the head and set the rev limiter to somewhere between 7500 and 7900RPMs, it's going to die long before it hits the limiter. On the I6es, the manifold actually HURTS low end, but I really couldn't care less abotu that in a track car.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> BMW did it when they upped the dispalcement from 4 to 4.4 litres.


nope- a '97 and 98 540 (and 740) both have wider runners.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> nope- a '97 and 98 540 (and 740) both have wider runners.


 Interesting. That's what I get for assuming the same goes for the V8.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Saw the old brochure for the 2000 5 series, the 528i has double vanos, and 540i doesn't. :rofl:


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> Saw the old brochure for the 2000 5 series, the 528i has double vanos, and 540i doesn't. :rofl:


yeah but the 528 is still a 3800 lb car with less than 200hp. :rofl:


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

dagoo98 said:


> yeah but the 528 is still a 3800 lb car with less than 200hp. :rofl:


Actually the 528i weighs no more than 3500lbs pounds. Which is about 100lbs lighter than a Mercedes-benz E-320. The 528i and 540i should not be compared. The 540i is a beast compared to the 528i. Frankly, the think we should hav had the 535i instead of a 528i or maybe be both.


----------

